# I suspect my GSD is a mix, plz see!!!



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello GSD Lovers

Please see pictures of my GSD pup and comment if he is a mix? ll be grateful. He is now 2.5 months old


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Though adorable, your puppy appears to definitely be a mix.


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Yes, I'm pretty sure he is, his ears (if pure bred) would be smaller and pointier


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

He doesn't look all GSD, but he sure is sweet! :wub:


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thx all.

time 2 get sad


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Why? He's the same dog regardless if we told you he was purebred or not.

Where did you get him from? Did you see the sire and dam?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

tomjane1 said:


> Thx all.
> 
> time 2 get sad


Don't be sad, he's a beautiful little pup regardless if he's purebred or not ... enjoy him!!!!


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

cute! maybe a rottie mix.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I wish I could find a puppy like that for bubbles


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Guys the charm a GSD owes with his firm ears and high loyalty+energy charesterestics appeal me. i dont know what shape he will attain after some time. what if he remains small like poodles? just fears in mind. and thanks all


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

It personally makes me sad when I see people being upset that their dog isn't exactly what they wanted. It's not their fault, it is usually how you went about getting them. If someone is dead set on getting a pure GSD, they should go to a reputable breeder. If you choose to find another alternative you can't be positive you'll know what you're getting, so just be happy with and love your new family member despite not being "perfect".

I got Mia from a shelter, at the time I also thought I would be disappointed if she didn't come out looking pure bred, but the minute I got I held her to take her home all those fears didn't matter because she was mine and I loved her. She's below average in size with one floppy ear, and I wouldn't change anything about her. She's perfect because she is my pup.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's to late to talk about research before you buy, find a reputable
breeder, learn about the breed, etc. train and socialize and you're
going to have a nice dog. after this dog is well trained and highly
socialized get a GSD.



tomjane1 said:


> Guys the charm a GSD owes with his firm ears and high loyalty+energy charesterestics appeal me. i dont know what shape he will attain after some time. what if he remains small like poodles? just fears in mind. and thanks all


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

tomjane1 said:


> Thx all.
> 
> time 2 get sad


Not necessarily.. All dogs become legitimate and loving companions, all dogs are trainable. Trust me, after a while you will get attached to it whatever it is.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Dann said:


> Not necessarily.. All dogs become legitimate and loving companions, all dogs are trainable. Trust me, after a while you will get attached to it whatever it is.


:thumbup:


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Adorable pup! Looks like a lab x GSD or pointer x GSD to me. Or he could be a mix of several things.

Where are you from, tomjane?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Im so very thankful to all the respected members who helped me proceeding with 1st dog of my life. Now he is 6 months old and he is my best friend now. Pics attached. 

Thankyou all for having me such a wonderful companion.:wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is a very handsome boy, thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great to see him again, I figured he would grow on you. My first dog was a malamute mix. Momma was a malamute, daddy was what ever got over the fence, he to was an awesome dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

does he have some Great Dane in him? He looks about 24" tall already if the brick coursing is 4"


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Nigel said:


> daddy was what ever got over the fence.


Lololol


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> does he have some Great Dane in him? He looks about 24" tall already if the brick coursing is 4"


You should be a forensic something)))))


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the update. He is a *very* attractive dog, and looks like a barrel of high energy FUN!!

I'm so glad you didn't stay sad about him being a mix. Sounds like you both won big time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh my..what a regal pose. Such a handsome boy. I knew you would not be sad for long!


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow he is handsome. Love how his tail curves up. You have yourself a keeper.


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful dog, seems full of energy


----------



## KateGirlxx (Aug 13, 2013)

lalachka said:


> You should be a forensic something)))))


:thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

lalachka said:


> You should be a forensic something)))))


Or maybe an engineer


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Thanks all*

Yes i am no more sad and i understand the commitment i have made after buying the dog be it a mix or pure. And im committed to have him till his life. 

People sadly pass comments like that "why are you spending thousands of bucks on somewhat a $5 dog". However im still happy with him and ll be. He is now 1year+

Just to share some of his pics with you he is an energetic guy and extremely protective. I wish all the mix gsd buyers good luck


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

What an awesome dog. He is a beauty. My current dog is a mix. I wouldn't trade him for the world. Many people think it is ridiculous how much time and money we spend on our pets, regardless of their breeding. I don't care what other people think. I am just so glad that you love your boy. You are both lucky.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

He looks like a very happy, wonderful dog. (handsome, too) I'm glad you two have one another.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

If you want a purebred GSD, next time you will have to save those pennies and find a great breeder.

But this guy sure is handsome and I'm glad you've warmed up to him. He looks bright and happy, I'm sure that means you are a wonderful dog owner and friend to him.  Perhaps I missed it, what is his name?


----------

